# Compatible driver for Netgear WG111v3 wireless usb adapter on Windows 2003 Server



## p.ashish1 (Jul 24, 2008)

hi,

can any one please help me to install Netgear WG111v3 USB Wireless Adapter on Windows Server 2003 operating System...


regards,
ashish


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps you could start with what your issue is. Server 2003 is built on an XP-Pro base, that's the driver you need.


----------



## JoffMeister (Nov 3, 2009)

had the same problem and this is what i did to get around it.

1. install the Netgear WG111v3 USB Wireless to a WinXP Workstation
2. Verify that it fully works and connect to your WLAN
3. Open Windows Explorer and Go to <%WINDIR%>\Inf\WG111v3
4. Open the file called SetDrv.ini with Notepad and take note of the value of the field called 'FileName'. You will need this file and corresponding PNF file
5. Copy the entire contents of WG111v3 and the file SetDrv.ini is pointing to and its corresponding PNF file to a flash drive.
6. Also copy the entire folder called WG111v3 under c:\Program Files\NETGEAR to your flash drive

SERVER SIDE
7. Install the driver again this time to your Win 2K3 Server until the point where it fails.
8. Copy the two files that SetDrv.ini was pointing to the folder in your server called <%WINDIR%>\Inf
9. Copy the two WG111v3 folders on their corresponding folders on your server
10. Open Device Manager and attempt to re-install the driver and point to a specific location (<%WINDIR%>\Inf). At this point the device should start to work. You now have the option of either using NETGEAR Smart Wizard from your Server's Desktop or Windows Wireless Zero Config Tool. I recommend use the NETGEAR one for more advanced settings.


----------

